

Show HN: Ballistic – A Personal Finance Tracker - jrmiller_
https://ballisticfinance.com/

======
dewey
The announcement post [0] looks nice, but maybe the landing page could use a
bit more information than just the login and register fields?

[0] [http://blog.jrmiller.co/ballistic-
finance/](http://blog.jrmiller.co/ballistic-finance/)

~~~
fiatjaf
I liked the landing page.

~~~
dewey
OP changed it, there wasn't one before.

------
heyalexej
I coincidentally found it 2 days ago in your Github repo while looking for an
alternative to Toshl & Co. that can do this kind of projections towards FI.

Didn't check it out yet but it looks good from the screenshots and you should
absolutely post it on Reddit[1] as requests in this sub constantly pop up. You
might "lose" plenty of otherwise interested people though because of the (lack
of a proper) landing page.

[1][http://www.reddit.com/r/financialindependence/](http://www.reddit.com/r/financialindependence/)

~~~
jrmiller_
Wow, that's pretty cool. I would have never expected someone to find the repo
on their own like that.

I've considered posting on reddit, but most subreddits (including that one)
have rules against "self promotion", which they might think I'm doing.

So maybe try it out for yourself sometime and share it if you like it! :)

------
trishume
Shameless plug for my financial independence analysis app, designed for
projecting the future instead of tracking the past:
[http://thume.ca/stashline](http://thume.ca/stashline)

Would combo well with this app.

------
mrmondo
I'm pretty hesitant to sign up to anything if there's no information or even
screenshots on the homepage.

Perhaps we could get in contact with the developer and offer some feedback
that might help?

~~~
jrmiller_
Hey there! I added a little more info. You can just sign up with a random
username and password though. The site doesn't ask for an email or anything.

It's not really intended as a proper product, just something I've been working
on for my own use that I've decided to open up to others.

~~~
mrmondo
Much better!

------
dyr
I looked into making something like this awhile back, but this looks great.
Brushing up the UI on the landing would help, but all in all--great job!

------
gnachman
This is almost very useful, but it's missing two features: 1\. I want to index
my passive income to inflation, meaning drawing down from principal if
necessary; so you'll need to know my assumption rate for inflation and life
expectancy. 2\. My investment return rate will change (since I'll have a lower
risk tolerance) when I reach my goal.

~~~
robzyb
Fun fact: The term "inflation" usually refers to price inflation. Indexing
passive income to price inflation makes sense in the short term.

However in the long term, especially when talking about retirement income,
wage inflation (which is usually higher than price inflation) can produce more
insightful results. Using wage inflation in an analysis means that you build
in the increases in living that can be expected over the decades.

This comment was brought to you by your local HN actuary(ial analyst).

------
gk1
Something is wrong with your SSL certificate. I'm getting a warning page from
Chrome for Android.

~~~
jrmiller_
I'm using a free ssl cert from
[https://www.startssl.com/](https://www.startssl.com/). I think one of the
caveats of it being free is that it's not supported by everything? I'm not
sure though. It works for Chrome on Desktop it seems.

I just didn't want to spend money on an SSL cert for a project that's not
intended to make a profit. Sorry for the trouble anyway.

~~~
ipmb
Include the intermediate certificate in your certificate chain and it should
fix gk1's issue. You want the one labelled "extra download" here:
[https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=ballisticfina...](https://www.ssllabs.com/ssltest/analyze.html?d=ballisticfinance.com)

~~~
jrmiller_
Thanks for the tip. I'll fix that tomorrow.

------
foolinaround
if this app could import the csv file generated from mint, it would be truly
useful. In mint, you cannot export the sub-categories, also the number of tags
is limited to 10, I believe.

If this app can take in a mint csv, be able to dedup the records and add
additional functionality, it would be the killer app.

------
jackcarter
I'm getting "Error: XSRF Token mismatch.." when trying to add an investment.

------
vehementi
Numbers being extremely wrong in the demo picture made me upset

~~~
epa
Also noticed this -- however it is a nice landing page

